# What Butterfree should bring back/add



## Mewtwo (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a thread stating what Butterfree should add or bring back to the forums/site.Myself,i like the Bouncy Mew style and think she should bring it back in the forums.I liked the adoption centere,so she could bring that back.Also,an idea,she can make some sort of Mewtwo style.


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

Mew style will come back, becase all the existing styles will come back. -^.^-

Adoption Center and Arcade should come back, too.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm no mod, but I'm pretty sure they want you doing this in this thread.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 16, 2008)

Torkoal style, adoptions and gender thing on mini-profile.


----------

